# "abgerundeter " Rahmen in Homepage ?



## Hoppenstedt (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hate hier n diesem Forum schon zwei Fragen gestellt und netter Weise Antwort erhalten. Hierfür schon mal vielen Dank.

Bei der Erstellung einer Homepage fallen einem immer mehr Fragen ein, so daß ich mich schon wieder an dieses Forum wende mit der Bitte um Hilfe.


Ich habe auf einigen Homepages gesehen, daß sich um den Layout Bereich ein abgerundeter Rahmen befindet, der alles, was sich in diesem Breich befindet, umschließt.
Sieht toll aus, möchte ich auch gerne verwenden, aber wie geht das ?

Z.B. hat man links das Menü, oben evtl. eine Grafik und in der Mitte nun den Hauptteil mit einem Rahemn drumherum (den Hintergrund evtl. noch fablich abgesetzt.
Dieser Rahmen ist dann auf jeder Folgeseite und genau so groß (lang) wie der Seitenbereich. Muß man diesen Rahmen für jede Seite neu erstellen, paßt er sich automatisch an ........ wie geht das ?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wieder einmal jemand mit Ahnung einem "Unwissendem" eine Nachilfelektion erteilen würde.

Danke und Tschüss


----------



## rootssw (23. Februar 2004)

Naja, so simpel, wie du vielleicht denkst ist das nicht.
Ich hab' hier mal ein Link für dich, auf dem das Beschrieben wird:

http://www.webmasterpark.net/tutorials/workshop/aid_126/


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

Hmm...ist es nicht einfacher den Oberteil immer gleich zu lassen, und dann je nach Länge des Menüs z.B. jeweils (z.B. 5px lange) Rahmenstücke anzuhängen?


----------

